# Gotchas, [and how to make them.]



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

To start with, unless you have a lot of old heads or can make your own mold, then it just ain't feasible. 
If you can get a mold made cheap, then go for it. I use aluminum arrow shafts for the body. All tackle shops cut off arrows to length, so have them save you the drops. Use an old head to find the right dia. shaft then cut it the same length as a body on a factory plug. Iused an arrow cutter to size mine but a dremel or even a hacksaw would work. Next rough up shaft body with sand paper. I use a white base coat of spray paint before finishing with color of choice. Treat heads the same way. Never really seen the advantage of dipping the lead in vinegar, but whatever. Never tried powder coating since I usually have a bunch of paint around[fast drying enamel].Get some Malin leader wire, about 85 # test or so and I precut to 10" lengths. Insert head and drill thru head and body. Next, drill thru bottom of body. A small bench vise is also necessary to hold the wire loops. I use a 16d nail secured in vise and sticking up an inch or so to hold the loop til I can get a twist or so tnen use an awl to finish twisting. Be sure to put a hook on wire first. Then comes the bead a little larger than the inside dia. of the shaft/body. Thread wire thru to hole on underside. Pull thru, place another hook on and go thru bottom of body, up thru the top. apaut wire on nail,thread wire back down thru same hole then with a pair of pliers, put tight. Remove jig and put awl in loop and twist around 4 to 5 turns. Count the twists cause if wire breaks you get to start all over again. Have been experimenting with a double hook that can be slid on the wire after finishing the loops. I use mainly trebles , gold, in size 4's. Carry them all to the pier and throw all of them. If they don't run right, then cull them and take apart back at home. Throw the body away, and look at rear bead to see if it's a different size from the ones that run true. Some do as well as store boughts and some never make the cut. Hooks, wire and band-aids is your major expense. Did I mention band-aids. Those gold hooks are the sharpest I've ever seen.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Another thought.*

If you have some old plugs that the kooks are shot on, cut them off and replace with the double hook. Link below. Always go dumpster diving while on the pier. You'd be suprised at the number of gotchas you'll find due to broken rusty hooks.
http://www.terminaltackleco.com/prod_detail_list/65


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

For the heads with busted bodies I use clear vinyl tubing to make a glass minnow looking plug. It works as well as the original, and I haven't had any problems with them swimming properly.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

Can you post a pic of the finished product?
T


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Gotchas*

I make my Gotchas using discarded BIC pens.

To make the lead heads, I bore a small hole the same inside diameter as the barrel , then come back with a slightly larger drill the same outside diameter as the barrel and drill it about half way down.

I either clamp two boards together(makes it easier) or drill several holes in a board, pour the lead then split the board.

I don't run the wire through the head. I start with the wire with a treble, run it out a hole in the BIC pen barrel, through another treble ending up with the wire running out the top. I make a haywire loop then go fishing.

Hope this isn't too confusing. C2


----------



## Betamax (Apr 29, 2008)

wd, what size double hooks have you been trying.


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

could you post a pic of the vinyl tube gotcha and the mold used to make the heads.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

im resurrecting this post....anyone still tinker with making their own plugs? I'm thinkin bout trying it myself...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yep. Ain't made any for a year or so. Usually do that in the winter. Ask away. Maybe I can help you. At least it won't cost you anything.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

i would like to see one that you have made if possible, any pix? And would like to know how the action is with the diy ones compared to sea strikers version. I seen one from topsail beach last week and his plug didnt get good action at all and it was due to his head on the plug being blocky. So im tinkering around in my garage where i make everything else i fish with and just wanted to see some other versions and how they work in the water


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

A pic won't show whether they have the right action or not. Course you know that. Out of 10 I make, maybe 1 doesn't run right and another one may not have as good of action as I want. I put them away and wheh I get home, takem apart and keep the hooks and bead and save the head for repouring. You never know til you get on a pier and try them.


----------

